# Opinions please...is this too "open"



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

what do you guys think, is it too "open"?

feeder is about 23 yards away...


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks good. Just sit still and practice pulling your bow back from the sitting position. Lift your bow as slow as possible, and pull/push without raising the bow up trying to minimize the movement.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Reel Blessed said:


> Looks good. Just sit still and practice pulling your bow back from the sitting position. Lift your bow as slow as possible, and pull/push without raising the bow up trying to minimize the movement.


thanks RB....i always practice from the sitting position and with my camo gear stuff on, you just never know....jackets seem to creep up when sitting and some people just don't realize it till their string slaps the jacket.

don't know why, but it feels kind of "neeked" a bit...

had a doe and yearling come in on friday, sat still, saw them from a distance so got my bow ready and clipped in my release....didn't move a bit when they were there, the momma doe hesitated coming in, the yearling came in with no problems, momma decided she didn't want any part of it and walked off without a shot opp.


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

I might be a little concerned about the deer making trails under you. It looks like the closest brush to the feeder is under your stand. I find it harder when the deer have the main trail near my stand and have had to move them a few times due to this. They would end up trying to walk under me or real close and this makes it more interesting but less productive. You might really get to test out your scent free methodologies...

As far as being too open, I think you are fine. Like reel blessed stated minimize your movements and you'll be good.

C


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Coniption said:


> I might be a little concerned about the deer making trails under you. It looks like the closest brush to the feeder is under your stand. I find it harder when the deer have the main trail near my stand and have had to move them a few times due to this. They would end up trying to walk under me or real close and this makes it more interesting but less productive. You might really get to test out your scent free methodologies...
> 
> As far as being too open, I think you are fine. Like reel blessed stated minimize your movements and you'll be good.
> 
> C


thought about that as well, what's not pictured is the trail they come from...

in this pic, you can see a little better the setup, they come from the right and also almost straight in....behind the feeder is our dry tank, you can see one of the trails leading to the feeder, the deer though come from the right.


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

I see said the blind man... the new pics are a big help! I dont see any issues. Just practice good movement controll and stick a bigun! I'm getting antsy just looking at these pics, I need to get a fix this weekend.


C


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Coniption said:


> I see said the blind man... the new pics are a big help! I dont see any issues. Just practice good movement controll and stick a bigun! I'm getting antsy just looking at these pics, I need to get a fix this weekend.
> 
> C


thanks C....ya, the first pic i took was when we setup the stand in September....i wasn't real sure about the trim job i did....this past friday was the first time i was able to sit in the tripod and actually hunt it...was doing really good for a while, then i think i know what kind of spooked that doe..........I HATE THESE FRIGG'N BIRDS!!!!!

i had 8 of them within spitting distance of me for 10mins, they ALL were barking away, i sat there and just laughed, nothing else i could do, then played poker on my phone till they finally bugged out.

this pic was taken with my camera phone, didn't have to zoom or even extend my arms, it was so close! LOL


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I think what is most important is the stand local. Area looks great to me. SE, SW prevailing wind needs to be blowing away from you.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

I try to keep mine a little more brushed up around me, but it's always a compromise between cover and an unimpeded shot. I also like to keep my feeder 30 yds away from the stand. That is what I use as my maximium distance. You usually won't shoot past the feeder, but many times that shot is blocked by the feeder anyway.

The tripod looks to be 8 to 10 ft to the base, so scent control could be an issue you want to look at, but all in all, one wise old doe sometimes just won't feel comfortable around a feeder and it may have nothing to do with your setup at all. I'd leave it alone for now unless you started having multiple alerts, then you might want to tweek it, If you do, tweek it after your last hunt of the trip, that way they'll have time to get used to any changes before you come back.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I think it will work fine as long as you are careful, when and how you move.

At least for a while until they loose a few of their friends. 

I also like to hunt when I am in the shade, if you are in direct sunlight, it is very bad.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Looks pretty good to me. You have a good shaded background to blend in with. If anything I would try to brush up around the bottom of platform to break up your legs and feet more.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think you are good. I think when you have 20 sets of eyes close by and you try to shoot you may have a problem.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

It can work... I like to be a little more brushed in than that though... Just be careful on the movement....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks fellas. :cheers:


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

looks fine, but depends on pressure.....If its not hunted that hard you should be fine and you can get away with minimal movement. I hunt a place that has a stand similar to yours and I am the only one that hunts in and I have 5000 acres next to me that no one hunts (tree huggers) but good for me, and I actually had ny phone ring (forgot to put on silent) with two bucks under the feeder and they just went back to feeding..Dunno, but it seems that the pressure is so low that they don't pay that much attention, they don't know they are being hunted. So, I say pressure plays a big part in stand placement, but are those pics from the evening, if so be careful of the sun in the a.m.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gulfcoast13 said:


> looks fine, but depends on pressure.....If its not hunted that hard you should be fine and you can get away with minimal movement. I hunt a place that has a stand similar to yours and I am the only one that hunts in and I have 5000 acres next to me that no one hunts (tree huggers) but good for me, and I actually had ny phone ring (forgot to put on silent) with two bucks under the feeder and they just went back to feeding..Dunno, but it seems that the pressure is so low that they don't pay that much attention, they don't know they are being hunted. So, I say pressure plays a big part in stand placement, but are those pics from the evening, if so be careful of the sun in the a.m.


good points, thanks GC.....we don't hunt the ranch too hard, total is about 500 acres, my setup is pretty much well away from any other blind or feeder. :cheers:


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

HOW DID IT WORK OUT FOR YA?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Blastn & Castn said:


> HOW DID IT WORK OUT FOR YA?


hey B&C....well, to be honest, i only sat in it that one time all season...i have been guiding on weekends (my part time job), so VERY little hunting for me this year...we were booked heavy since September....wife says that's a good thing. :biggrin:


----------



## Lance261 (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks good to me


----------

